# BC Seeds Euphoria Express for $1,495.00



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 29, 2009)

...But they come in a ten pack???  

Even for the BC's known to be expensive menu of seeds, this is really something.  Anyone ever grown it?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2009)

HAHAHA no freakin way!!!!! for 10 seeds you HAVE to be kidding me.
I like the description promoting a landrace sativa they got invited to get from a cartel. any way they can justify a price like that....there freakin seeds.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 29, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> HAHAHA no freakin way!!!!! for 10 seeds you HAVE to be kidding me.
> I like the description promoting a landrace sativa they got invited to get from a cartel. any way they can justify a price like that....there freakin seeds.


 
kidding, well tongue in cheek maybe, but, it's really rediculous, but *sometimes* i'll break down and buy someting expensive to cross with some of my junk.  Sooo, was out looking at the white strains, and low and behold... Oh My Gawd!  I thought it was a typo, like they were $149.00 and someone's finger hit an extra number, or it was in Japanese, always too many 00's on the end of yen.

The claimed gram per square meter is unbelievably high at 1700.  The thc content is unbelievable too, i wonder where they get the numbers from... and don't say someone's a**.    hahahaha.


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 29, 2009)

i've heard that that site is just a huge scam. what legitimate seed bank would charge 1500 bucks for 10 seeds? That is 150 dollars per seed (which means for each plant they pollinate, they are making around 15, 000 dollars if they get 100 seeds. but that's if they actually send them to you), and although you would probably be able to produce more than 150 dollars worth of bud from each plant, you could probably get bud on the same caliber for around 10 bucks a seed.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

and not to mention the chance of any bein male etc... imo no way .


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 30, 2009)

I enjoy visiting that site just for a laugh every now and then.
How many people actually believe that mess? Has to be some, or they wouldnt be in business, and would have the beans at a half decent price.

Someone on here should try their cheap beans. You know the ones that are only listed as 30+% THC and under 60 for 10.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 30, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I enjoy visiting that site just for a laugh every now and then.
> How many people actually believe that mess? Has to be some, or they wouldnt be in business, and would have the beans at a half decent price.
> 
> Someone on here should try their cheap beans. You know the ones that are only listed as 30+% THC and under 60 for 10.


 
That's actually a really good idea, i might do that, get some of the cheeper stock and grow it out.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

these I would buy but I already ordered ice...

LINKS REMOVED  *Price:  $65.00USD **Product Description*Ice - 10 Pack

ORDER ID: CDICE
Our Ice is an Afghani Hash mixed with a secret White Rhino and White Widow hybrid concentrating on a specific Sativa phenotype. Winner of the 1998 Cannabis Cup! It's a classic strain with really high THC whos flowers are intensely covered with white crystals. Ice is excellent for hydroponic growing, building beefy wide colas with high calyx ratios.  The smoke is sweet and the stone very heavy. It's an excellent commercial strain due to the fact it remains short, buds are big and dense. The stone is very potent, just one hit will have you on the couch. 
Our New Ice is the same famous strain we have always had, but after growing out 6000, we found a delicious mother with fatter nugs and a slightly shorter height. This is great news for indoor growers, the nugs of the same size on the previous ice, now it's wieght is 28% more. Better yields for SOG and g/m2.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

I was tempted on trying their Jack Herrer for 55. Just to see how it compared to other Jacks Ive had. Since it is my favorite strain, seems like a bargain for that one.

But I see their 41% Jedi is now 400 dollars off. Now only 295 lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

soo much money. people must be high when they by that. Or maybe it is super rich celebs like Woody harrelson that buys those. If I could afford it maybe I would buy the breeders dream pack. It's only 2995.00 I think I would get 10 free seeds with it. That Shiz cost more than my first car.


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 31, 2009)

WHAT?! $1,500 for 10 *EDIT*seeds!!!!!!! NO WAY!


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 31, 2009)

Do they come with a free bridge?


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

and an ocean view in arizona


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

Top this....

Price:   4,995.00CND 
Product Description

Crystal Storm Rare - 5 Pack ----SOLD OUT--- DO NOT ORDER----

ORDER ID: SOLD OUT DO NOT ORDER

crystal storm is from old geentics from 5 years ago. It was an accident, it is a mighty mite super skunk bred to an amazing unknown male, then hit with White Russian. It looks like a white widow but more sticky. Crystal storm can be tall, its not real huge buds but its so crystally and kicks a major punch. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

oh my...Michael Jackson probably bought those before he passed. A lot of people well not a lot but the ones that can afford probably figure nothing but the best will do...


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 8, 2009)

What a joke.

Inbred seeds for 3 g's....crazy....it will be crazier if someone orders those.

What needs to happen is to clear your Internet cache so you lose the URL for that site, as they are full of it and should be slapped with a trout for even putting up prices like that.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 12, 2009)

I got some Electric Rainbow PPP I'll let go for $1500.00 a seed. Cash only. There are only 15 left. Just send the cash. Don't worry, I'll find you. These are a rare cross of very secret genetics. So secret the breeders didn't even have a clue as to what they were. They soon went blind from the glare of the extraordinary crystal structure. It yields 3lbs psm (under a mere 400 watts) of solid 91% thc purple, red, blue, white, black, orange and magenta colored buds. But not green. There is no green. It tastes fuely and sweet. Like sugar in a gas tank. This bud is dense! Joints are so heavy it takes two people to pick one up.

I just sold 4. There are only 13 left. Send the cash now and get them while you can, before it is too late.

Here is a picture of me and 7 of my buddies holding up one of the massive buds.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 12, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Top this....
> 
> Price: 4,995.00CND
> Product Description
> ...


 
This operation is very crooked, apparently. The above is clear evidence of that. Anyone that patronizes them is either very "green," as a matter of speech, or just slightly deranged. I've never used them nor do I ever intend to. Come on! Five G's for 10 beans? And sold out, as if there was a mad rush for them? That's total B.S! If I ever paid that price, it would only be if I could'nt get anything else; but then I'd be in the bean business to undercut the crook that took me for the five G's. I'd be hawkin my gear in a hurry for a tenth of the price I paid, and with ten sales, I'd be 'Even Steven'. Buyer beware of BC Seeds!

RT


----------



## DonJones (Jan 15, 2010)

This is even more outrageous.  hxxp://bcseeds.com/p184/Vampire-Bud/product_info.html

Read the description come on.  Then get this, they only accept CASH in large bills, supposedly for the customer's anonymity protection.  Nor do they have store front of any kindso you can't even hand deliver the CASH.  It seems ot me more like they don't want even their government being able to document what their income is.  Heck even the blood sucking casinos are easier to deal with than that.

Plus they have 2 varieties that cost $2,995 in both US dollars and Canadian dollars.  Oracle Bud claimed 45% THC 12K to 14K g/m squared and  and Pickle Bud Claimed "EXTREMELY HIGH" THC and 15k g/m squared.

Even worse, they do NOT accept any form of traceable mail/courier service to account for receipt of your payment.

They are "peace loving hippies" with a great reputation -- trust us,

Great smoking, But if you visit their site while buzzed, please don't die laughing.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> This is even more outrageous. hxxp://bcseeds.com/p184/Vampire-Bud/product_info.html
> 
> Read the description come on. Then get this, they only accept CASH in large bills, supposedly for the customer's anonymity protection. Nor do they have store front of any kindso you can't even hand deliver the CASH. It seems ot me more like they don't want even their government being able to document what their income is. Heck even the blood sucking casinos are easier to deal with than that.
> 
> ...


yeah, i checked out that link...everything on that page was retarded...like they are marketing to misfit teens


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 16, 2010)

Unless the plant talks and takes care of itself I cant see 1500.
The most I've spent on a order of beans was 30, and I got 10 and 5 free with other goodies. That has got to be a scam!


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

The tude has a 50 pack from doggies nuts fer like $1300-$1400. No tellin what kinda freebies ya can get with that deal!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 17, 2010)

Go read the description for CUPID.....too funny


----------

